# Besatz von Fischen etc.



## DasZweieck (3. Feb. 2021)

Guten Tag zusammen, mein Name ist Frank und bewohne in Hagen ein Einfamilienhaus mit meiner Familie! Letztes Jahr entschlossen wir uns, unseren Pool zum Schwimmteich umbauen zu lassen. Im September war es dann soweit! 85000l befüllt, ein paar Pflanzen-und los ging es! (Alles von Gartenbauprofis angelegt) Nun gibt es bei meiner Frau und mir Streit darum, ob wir Fische etc. aussetzen! Ich würde gerne kleine Fische aussetzen, z.Bsp. __ Moderlieschen oder was immer von euch empfohlen wird! Meine Frau möchte es bei der Bepflanzung belassen! Welche Fische kämen in Frage! Im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Tips!


----------



## koichteich (3. Feb. 2021)

Moin das zweieck, 
Willkommen im Forum. 
Ich würde, wenn schon, Fische EINsetzen und nicht aussetzen.
Ansonsten denke ich, alles ist gut was euch beim Schwimmen nicht allzuviel um den Beinen rumschwimmt. 
Ansonsten ist das von mir blanke Theorie da ich keinen Schwimmteich habe. 
Viel Spaß hier
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Frank,
freut mich, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast! Ich wäre mit Fischen auch zurückhaltend. Ich hatte an meinem kleinen Teich für eine Saison einen fischfreien Teich, der uns viele Stunden liegend am Rand beschert hat, in denen wir einfach nur dem Teichleben zugeschaut haben. Im nächsten Jahr sind dann Fische eingezogen, die auch ganz nett anzusehen sind. Bei meinem kleinen Teiche haben die auch keine Chance, sich unseren neugierigen Blicken zu entziehen.
Da Du einen viel größeren Teich hast, könnte das anders aussehen. Der andere Fall, den Fischen geht es gut und sie vermehren sich prächtig, könnte neue Herausforderungen wie Filterbau etc nach sich ziehen (da ist das Forum eine Fundgrube für Lösungen ).
Ziehe solche Gedanken in Deine Betrachtungen mit ein. Vielleicht ist es eine gute Idee, wenn Ihr Euch eine Saison zur Beobachtung des Teiches gebt. Es gibt ja etliche Optionen für Fischbesatz, und was einmal drin ist, bekommt man ohne weiteres nicht einfach wieder heraus.


----------



## breidi (4. Feb. 2021)

hi,
unser Schwimmteich ist ähnlich groß.
Wir haben ein paar koi eingesetzt - kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Grüße


----------



## Ida17 (4. Feb. 2021)

Moin und erst einmal herzlich Willkommen!

Bevor Fische eingesetzt werden, solltest Du und Deine Frau genau überlegen was ihr zukünftig mit dem Teich vorhabt.
Es ist nicht jedermanns Sache in einem Teich zu schwimmen, der auch Fische beherbergt. 
Bei größeren Fischen wie Orfen, Koi, __ Goldfisch usw. muss zwingend eine Filternanlage angeschlossen werden, denn Fische haben die unangenehme Eigenschaft sich im Wasser von ihren Exkrementen zu lösen. Der Gedanke ist beim Schwimmen sicherlich nicht appetitlich, wenn überall der Kot aufgewirbelt wird. 
Da ist es leider nicht mit einem kleinen Druckfilter getan, bei dem Volumen muss was gescheites her und das könnte ins Geld gehen, sofern man nicht etwas basteln möchte.

Bei kleinen Fischen wie __ Moderlieschen und Elritzen sollte ein zuverlässiger Abnehmer in Form von "Kollege Eisvogel" in der Nähe sein. Diese Fische vermehren sich doch ziemlich gerne und können in großer Anzahl den Teich verschmutzen. 

Es kommt vielleicht wie Schwarzmalerei rüber, aber um den Hausfriedens Willen und auch dem Tier gerecht zu werden, ist es besser einmal Pro und Contra abzuwägen.
Daher auch ein  dass Du Dich vor dem Fischkauf hier angemeldet hast.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Feb. 2021)

Hi Frank,

__ Kleinfische wie __ Moderlieschen oder __ Goldelritze gehen normalerweise problemlos. Wenn sie nicht zusätzlich gefüttert werden (sich nur aus der Teichbiologie und Anflug ernähren müssen) hält sich der Bestand auch in einer der Teichbiologie angepaßten Menge, zumal diese Fischchen ja kaum älter als 2 Jahre werden. 

Hier im foreneignen Lexikon sind bei Tiere - Fische allgemein ja so einiges an heimischen "Biotop"Fischen und sonstige "Teich"fischen ect. aufgeführt wo Du mal durchschauen kannst. Wenn was "in Frage kommende" dabei wäre kann man Dir ja weiterhelfen (ist ja bei so manchen Arten auch nicht alleine von der Teichgröße sondern auch von der "Einrichtung" abhängig - einige Fische z.B. brauchen grobkiesigen Boden, andere dichte Pflanzenbestände, wieder andere Flachwasserzonen, ect - ob sie geeignet sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Feb. 2021)

DasZweieck schrieb:


> Welche Fische kämen in Frage! Im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Tips!


Regenbogenelritzen. Die vermehren sich nicht so einfach und nach 3-5 Jahren sind die wieder verstorben. Also wieder weg.


----------



## Biko (5. Feb. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Regenbogenelritzen. Die vermehren sich nicht so einfach und nach 3-5 Jahren sind die wieder verstorben. Also wieder weg.


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bei mir wurden aus 30 Stück in 3 Jahren geschätzte 500!


----------



## Ida17 (5. Feb. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Regenbogenelritzen


Vorausgesetzt man bekommt welche  

Auch wenn die __ Kleinfische nicht so alt werden, bei mir im Teich haben sich die Goldelritzen wie die Pest vermehrt und die __ Moderlieschen machen auch fleißig mit.
Deswegen bin ich umso dankbarer, dass seit dem Einsetzen der Fische der Eisvogel kommt und sich an ihnen gütlich tut. 

Jeder Teich ist da anders, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass Fische sich explosionsartig vermehren. Bei 85m³ hilft dann auch kein Raubfisch mehr in Form von Flussbarsch oder Sonnenbarsch (gilt als invasiv und wird nicht mehr verkauft), jedenfalls nicht wenn sie nur einzelnd vorkommen.


----------



## Haggard (5. Feb. 2021)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Bei 85m³ hilft dann auch kein Raubfisch mehr in Form von Flussbarsch



Dem muß ich, aus eigener Erfahrung, widersprechen. Ich habe 85m³ und 2 Flußbarsche ( ca. 15-20cm ) und da bleibt kein Kleinfisch über. Die fressen Fische bis locker 10cm. Jeder Kleinfisch wäre also teures Fischfutter. Innerhalb von gut 2 Wochen war ein Gründlingschwarm von 30 Tieren weg.
Wer die beiden( im Frühjahr ) haben möchte, darf sich gerne melden, da ich die raus haben möchte.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Feb. 2021)

Dann sind Deine Flussbarsche besonders fleißig, bei meinen 50m³ schafft es weder der Sonnen- noch der Flussbarsch die __ Moderlieschen in Schach zu halten  

Es kommt auch drauf an wie der Teich geschaffen ist, ob steril oder mit viel Pflanzzone, Abstufungen oder keine. Wenn die Tiere genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten finden, werden sie auch nicht so schnell gefressen.

Frank, @DasZweieck: Bitte lass Dich nicht abschrecken von dem Vorhaben Fische einzusetzen. Fische sind faszinierend und beschehren einem ganz viele schöne Stunden am Teich durch Beobachten, Füttern und vielleicht sogar Streicheln (Stichwort zahme Koi). Man muss nur wissen welchen Pflegeaufwand man hinterher betreiben möchte


----------



## Lion (5. Feb. 2021)

DasZweieck schrieb:


> Nun gibt es bei meiner Frau und mir Streit darum, ob wir Fische etc. aussetzen! Ich würde gerne kleine Fische aussetzen, z.Bsp. __ Moderlieschen oder was immer von euch empfohlen wird! Meine Frau möchte es bei der Bepflanzung belassen! Welche Fische kämen in Frage! Im Voraus vielen Dank für eure Tips!



hallo,
deine Frau möchte es bei der Bepflanzung belassen, also würde ich absolut keine Fische (ob klein oder groß) einsetzen.
Lieber einen Teich ohne Fische als ein Haus ohne Frau  oder war das umgekehrt   (lach)

Bei evtl. Fischkrankheiten muss Du mit Medizin arbeiten, ab da würde ich nicht mehr in diesem Wasser schwimmen gehen.
Falls Du unbedingt einen Fischteich haben möchtest, was natürlich etwas sehr schönes ist, dann lege einen 2ten getrennten Teich an.

Treffe eine gute Entscheidung und genieße im Frühjahr wieder voll den Teich mit der Familie.
Beste Grüße  
Léon


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Feb. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bei mir wurden aus 30 Stück in 3 Jahren geschätzte 500!


Wie Warm/kalt war es bei euch im Winter ?
Da bist du fast der einzige von dem ich höhre das sich die Tierchen ohne Hilfevermehren....Hat du mal ein Bild?
Bei Preisen bis 5 Euro das Stück würde ich die an Abhohler bis 2-3 Euro verkaufen.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Feb. 2021)

Auch bei mir waren von 20 eingesetzten Regenbogen - Elritzen in 2017 nach 3 Jahren keine mehr da. Die brauchen schon ganz spezielle Voraussetzungen um sich natürlich zu vermehren.


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2021)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Auch bei mir waren von 20 eingesetzten Regenbogen - Elritzen in 2017 nach 3 Jahren keine mehr da. Die brauchen schon ganz spezielle Voraussetzungen um sich natürlich zu vermehren.


Naja die Goldfische haben ja auch hunger gehabt


----------



## Biko (5. Feb. 2021)

In den vergangenen Jahren (bevor heuer die Koi dazukommen sind) waren die Regenbogen Elritzen alleine mit einem __ Sterlet im Teich. Im Winter alle Technik abgeschaltet und der Teich oft viele Wochen lang zugefroren. Temperatur habe ich damals nicht gemessen.
Die Elritzen haben mehrmals  im Frühjahr und Sommer abgelaicht und dabei beim Liebesspiel in den prächtigsten Farben geleuchtet. Anbei ein paar Fotos.

     
                   

Die Jungfische sind dann in der Flachzone zwischen den Pflanzen aufgewachsen.

Achja, ängstlich sind die Kerlchen auch nicht und tummeln sich gerne rund um die Füße meiner Kids ;-)


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2021)

Scheinst so als ob dein weißer Kiesgrund (Ist ja Ablaichsubstrat) hilft das viele kleinen hoch kommen. Normal wird immer gesagt das die Jungen nicht durch den Winter kommen. Deshalb ist bei den meisten eine sollche Flut nicht vergönnt. Siehr auf jeden Fall klasse aus. Bist zu weit weg, sonst hätte ich gesagt ich komme mal vorbei......mit meiner __ Senke 

Meine einer aus dem Sauerland hat schon mal berichtet, dass auch bei Ihm sich welche natürlich vermehrt hätten.

Sonst ist mir das nicht bekannt. Die meisten müssen zur Nachzucht die Nachkommen im Herbst aus dem Teich fischen und im Aquarium über den ersten Winter bringen.

Zumeist wird aber eine Kieswanne mit weißem Kies in den Teich gestellt. Nach der Eiablage in ein Aquarium überführt und dort die Jungen groß gezogen.


----------



## Biko (6. Feb. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die meisten müssen zur Nachzucht die Nachkommen im Herbst aus dem Teich fischen und im Aquarium über den ersten Winter bringen.


Damit ist aber dann die Vermehrung im Folgejahr ausgeschlossen, denn die Regenbogen Elritzen sind nur Vermehrungsfähig, wenn sie über eine längere Periode kalt überwintert haben. Angesichts der nicht allzu langen Lebenszeit der Tierchen könnte dann der Fortpflanzungszyklus ganz schön verkürzt werden.
Meine Tiere sind ab dem ersten Winter vollkommen winterhart. Vielleicht gibt es da unterschiedliche Zuchtvarianten...


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Damit ist aber dann die Vermehrung im Folgejahr ausgeschlossen, denn die Regenbogen Elritzen sind nur Vermehrungsfähig, wenn sie über eine längere Periode kalt überwintert haben.


Nö, die stehen dann zumeist im Keller bei Zimmertemperatur oder kälter...das reicht.




Biko schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es da unterschiedliche Zuchtvarianten...


 Zuchtvarienten...gibt es wohl noch nicht. Vielleich verschiedene Herkünfte. Also erste Fanggebiete. Denke aber eher das du ein passendes Umfeld geschaffen hast in welchen sich die Fische vermehren und die Jungfische genug Nahrung finden um gut durch die kalte Zeit zu kommen.
Bleibt Spannend wie sich das entwickelt, wo jetzt Koi und Goldfische den Teich befölkern.
Kann sein, dass die bei dir jetzt weniger werden. Nicht nur durch den Eisvogel.


----------



## Biko (6. Feb. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass die bei dir jetzt weniger werden. Nicht nur durch den Eisvogel.


Davon gehe ich auch aus. Mir wäre es recht, wenn sich die Schwarmgröße so auf 50-70 Tiere reduziert. 
Eisvogel gibt’s bei mir keine, aber für die Geburtenkontrolle sind seit letztem Sommer 8 Orfen und ein Sonnenbarsch zuständig. Bisher erfolgreich


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> aber für die Geburtenkontrolle sind seit letztem Sommer 8 Orfen und ein Sonnenbarsch zuständig. Bisher erfolgreich


Mein Tip....in vier Jahren hast du keine mehr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bei Preisen bis 5 Euro das Stück



Hi Torsten,

wo bekommt denn so "billige" Regenbogenelritzen. Bei mir hier (wenn bei Obi mal vorhanden) und rund 100km Umkreis löhnt man um 15€ pro Exemplar

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Torsten,
> 
> wo bekommt denn so "billige" Regenbogenelritzen. Bei mir hier (wenn bei Obi mal vorhanden) und rund 100km Umkreis löhnt man um 15€ pro Exemplar
> 
> MfG Frank


Hallo Frank, bist du sicher? Das sind doch dann bestimmt echte Platinum- Elritzen, handbemalt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, bist du sicher? Das sind doch dann bestimmt echte Platinum- Elritzen, handbemalt



Hi Rene,

leider. 

Hier bei mir in Marburg gibts nur Obi wo alles was nicht "zum 0815 Minimalstsortiment" gehört bei deren Großhändler teuer bezahlt werden soll - hatte ja schon mal geschrieben das ich mich da mal nach __ Wimpelkarpfen erkundigt hatte wo dann ein 2cm Winzling 40€ kosten sollte bei Abnahme von min. 20 Tieren. Die nächsten Aquaristik- und Teichfischbezugsquellen - für jemanden wie mich,  der keine Fische online bezieht weil er sich nur Fische käuft die er vorher auch einer persönlichen Augenkontrolle unterziehen kann - liegen in Frankfurt (100km), Darmstadt (130km) beides Kölle Zoo oder Siegen (70km) ein Freßnapf XXL. Daher fahre ich 2-3x im Jahr nach Duisburg zu Zoo Zajac (230km). Selbst da gibts Regenbogenelritzen im allgemeinen nicht unter 9-10€

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Feb. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Selbst da gibts Regenbogenelritzen im allgemeinen nicht unter 9-10€
> 
> MfG Frank


Holste dir welche bei Werner im Externtal ab.
https://www.wp-3d.de/regenbogenelri...er---notropis-chrosomus---regenbogenorfe.html


So weit ist das dann auch nicht mehr.
https://www.google.com/maps/dir/350...16182ae8b7b6c02f!2m2!1d9.1338064!2d52.0693881
Oder lässt dir doch mal schicken. (Intressant was sein Junge jetzt alles so züchtet). Die Pandaschmerlen sind schick.


----------



## Rockfan (24. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Frank,

ich komme mir mit meiner kleinen "Teichpfütze" so langsam unter Euch "Privat-See-Besitzern" schon etwas komisch vor. Aber bezüglich eines Fischbesatzes habe ich nun eine ca. 30-Jährige Erfahrung sammeln können. Dabei bin ich - natürlich auch wegen meines kleinen Teichs - dazu übergegangen, nur noch kleine Fische einzusetzen. Ich denke ein Argument für Fische ist allemal die Tatsache, dass Du ohne diese mit der Zeit eine ziemliche Stechmückenplage heranziehen könntest. Kleinere Fische wie __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, bei einigermaßen gutem Wasser auch Goldelritzen, Rotbauch- und Regenbogen-Elritzen sind sicherlich gut geeignet dieser Plage vorzubeugen. Da diese Fische auch nicht groß sind, belasten sie das Wasser so gut wie gar nicht. Selbst bei meiner "Pfütze" konnte ich ohne große Filterung bis auf den Grund sehen. Gefüttert habe ich nur sporadisch und sparsam. Offensichtlich haben sich die Fische selbst ernährt und auch etwas vermehrt, aber irgendwie hat sich deren Zahl auch ohne jeglichen Raubfischbesatz (den ich aus früherer Erfahrung nicht empfehlen würde) in etwa gleich gehalten. 
Anfänglich hatte ich noch die üblichen Goldfische (allerdings nur ganz wenige) und später Rotfedern, die sich bei der Reduzierung der Fadenalgen und __ Wasserlinsen nützlich gemacht haben. Letztere wären in kleinerer Zahl vielleicht bei Deinem großen Teich auch überlegenswert? Allerdings sind sie im Erwachsenenstadium wohl reine Vegetarier. Mir wurden damals auch noch __ Graskarpfen angeboten. Die drei, die ich hatte, haben als Algenvernichter erst mit dieser Arbeit begonnen, als die anderen weicheren Teichpflanzen (so z. B. die Seerosen) schon abgefressen waren.
Also langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn sich Deine Frau während der warmen Jahreszeit ungestört im Garten aufhalten will, ohne von den Stechmücken belästigt zu werden, so wären zumindest ein paar, d. h. bei Deiner Teichgröße schon ein paar mehr, Moderlieschen angesagt. Sie wird von diesen kaum etwas bemerken und das Wasser wird auch ohne Technik sicher nicht extra belastet.
Viel Erfolg bei der Diskussion mit Deiner Ehefrau;o)))))

Gruß Walle


----------



## Janekmaurer (12. Sep. 2021)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man bekommt welche
> 
> Auch wenn die __ Kleinfische nicht so alt werden, bei mir im Teich haben sich die Goldelritzen wie die Pest vermehrt und die __ Moderlieschen machen auch fleißig mit.
> Deswegen bin ich umso dankbarer, dass seit dem Einsetzen der Fische der Eisvogel kommt und sich an ihnen gütlich tut.
> ...


Haben sich die Goldelritzen bei dir ohne zutun vermehrt?


----------



## Ida17 (15. Sep. 2021)

Moin Janek,



Janekmaurer schrieb:


> Haben sich die Goldelritzen bei dir ohne zutun vermehrt?


Ja, die Biester haben sich von alleine vermehrt. Die fanden den Teich wohl so toll, vor allem weil regelmäßig Koifutter auf dem Speiseplan stand. 
Meine Koi kamen gar nicht mehr an das Futter ran ohne in einem Wust von Kleinfischen zu schwimmen. Dank Eisvogel und __ Raubfische ist endlich wieder Ruhe im Karton und keine einzige __ Elritze mehr übrig. Die danach eingesetzten __ Moderlieschen sind mir viel lieber, sie vermehren sich zwar auch ganz gut, aber die Population bleibt in einem angenehmen Rahmen.


----------



## PeBo (15. Sep. 2021)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Die danach eingesetzten __ Moderlieschen sind mir viel lieber, sie vermehren sich zwar auch ganz gut, aber die Population bleibt in einem angenehmen Rahmen.


Hallo Ida (oder lieber Lotte wie im Profil?),
meinst du Moderlieschen und Koi in einem Teich würde auch ohne __ Raubfische und Eisvogel funktionieren, oder werden dann die Moderlieschen doch zu zahlreich?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (15. Sep. 2021)

Hi Peter,
ob Ida oder Lotte ist egal, passt beides 

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und würde sagen, dass beide Arten im Teich auch ohne Räuber harmonieren. 
Die Koi fressen mit Vorliebe auch den Laich anderer Fische, dann sollte sich die Population nicht zu weit ausdehnen. 

Warum sich die Elritzen so fürchterlich vermehrt haben bleibt für mich ein Rätsel, die Koi laichen ja auch wie doof im späten Frühling ab und da bleibt nicht mal ansatzweise was übrig. Möglicherweise sind die __ Moderlieschen auch genügsamer und haben mehr Ansprüche an ihren Lebensraum. Jedenfalls sind die kleinen Fische sehr ansprechend und ich möchte sie auch nicht missen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2021)

Hi Ida,

das sich Goldelritzen/__ Moderlieschen so gut vermehren liegt daran das beide Arten Brutpflege betreiben (ihren Laich schützen) und auch  mehrfach das Jahr über Eier ablegen

MfG Frank


----------

